
First Timers Only: Get Involved in Open Source and Commit Code to Your First Project - richardboegli
http://www.firsttimersonly.com/
======
blainesch
I have a feeling some people might look over the label on the issue. Maybe
this should recommend adding a line or two to the CONTRIBUTING.md file to
explain the label and possibly link to this site.

